# Randomly jumpy?



## saratasic (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello! I have a 7 week older that nice had for almost 2 weeks. One thing I've been noticing is about 20-30 minutes of handling him he suddenly sort of gets angry? Not really hissing but more straight up mini jumps like twitches, anyone know what I can do to prevent this? It happened tonight right after I turned ima video so mabye I should get him more familiarized with sounds and loud noise? I quickly grabbed some treats to make him more happy which it did but after he was still sort of wrung up so then I put him back in his cage since I figured he wanted his peace.


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

Sometimes if I take Erin out before she has had a change to eat and poop she will get jumpy after she wakes up. I put her back in her cage so she can do her thing and she calms down. Did you get the chance to see what your hedgie did when you put him back in his cage?


----------



## saratasic (Apr 22, 2015)

He just runs towards his little hut, it's strange because 2 days ago I did the whole wake him up and let him poop and eat but even that and after 30 min he got jocky. Could this be because of quilling?


----------



## HedgehogGuy (Mar 20, 2015)

Yeah babies are very cranky. Remember when you were a little kid? Haha. It's the same thing.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

It could be because of the quilling (like the others said, hedgehogs are notoriously more grumpy during that time). But, it could be that your hedgehog is sensitive to loud noises, or bright lights, anything of the sort - most hedgehogs are. Just go slow, maybe turn down any loud sounds, or even playing soothing music might calm him down.

One thing though, try to avoid putting him back in his cage after he jumps/hisses/acts grumpy. That just teaches him that once he acts like that, he gets to be back in his cage. Since you're still in that bonding stage, it's important that he learn that even if he acts grumpy, you'll still handle and hold him. Even just letting him curl up and burrow in a blanket in your lap, counts as bonding. So if he starts acting up, just put him in a blanket and hold him, until he calms down. Good luck!


----------

